# What's infesting my new lawn?



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

Alrighty guys.

At first I thought it was just heat stress here in the DFW area. But this past week I have had a missive increase in black birds and wasps in the yard every morning.

I did a soapy water test and these guys came to the surface.

Is it chinch bugs and sod webworms?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@TherapyRequired the first looks like a hunting billbug, but I can't see the snout to confirm. The second looks like an earwig.


----------

